# Need info on Meister Anker watch



## TimeWanderer

Purchased this watch online. Need info.

The sellers page did not come with much info, but I think it was a good buy for the price.

What you estimated the diameter of the watch to be and band width?
Is this a mens, womens or unisex watch.
When was it probably made and where?
View attachment 1012115


----------



## StufflerMike

Anker watches have been a mass product in Germany. Good watches ? In terms of quality: no. In terms of reliability: Maybe. Anker watches have been sold through department stores and mail order firms like Neckermann and Quelle in the 50ties and 60ties.

Movement is probably a 15 or 17 jewels hw, swiss made or german. Only sentimental value if any, check ebay.de for references. Most sell for < 50 Euro.

The watches with a slightly higher quality have been labeled Meister Anker, some of those had movements made in Glashütte/GDR by the GUB. Yours seems to be a ladies watch, movement might be a 09-20 predecessor or a swiss pin-lever movement. A pic of the movement would help.


----------



## TimeWanderer

Hi Thanks,

The seller said it was a unisex watch, but I suspect you may be right. I'm sure the band is only 16mm, which usually a women's size unless its from the 50s or earlier.
Here is a movement pic
View attachment 1012352


----------



## StufflerMike

TimeWanderer said:


> Hi Thanks,
> 
> The seller said it was a unisex watch, but I suspect you may be right. I'm sure the band is only 16mm, which usually a women's size unless its from the 50s or earlier.
> Here is a movement pic
> View attachment 1012352


What I already guessed: Pin-Lever-movement.


----------



## TimeWanderer

Thanks,

Any idea about the age of the watch? The seller said 70s - early 80s.


----------



## StufflerMike

Seller might be right, here's one dating back to 1977

View attachment 1012861


----------



## TimeWanderer

Yeah that is almost the same. Just the dial colour is different. thanks.


----------



## Rampart

Hi

If someone could help me find something about this watch. Thank you.


----------



## StufflerMike

Not sure what you want to know since everything is already to be read on the dial, back and movement. Anyway. You got a hefty used Anker watch with a unadjusted 7 jewels quartz movement 920/932 made by PUW (Pforzheimer Uhren-Rohwerke GmbH). The PUW 920/932 was an unpretentious cheap and wide spread movement used by Junghans, Anker, OSCO,in the 70s.


----------



## FreddyNorton

That is cool!!!


----------



## Rampart

stuffler said:


> Not sure what you want to know since everything is already to be read on the dial, back and movement. Anyway. You got a hefty used Anker watch with a unadjusted 7 jewels quartz movement 920/932 made by PUW (Pforzheimer Uhren-Rohwerke GmbH). The PUW 920/932 was an unpretentious cheap and wide spread movement used by Junghans, Anker, OSCO,in the 70s.


Thank you for the info. Sorry about the pictures if the size is out of the limits rules.


----------



## Olive Wilson

StufflerMike said:


> Not sure what you want to know since everything is already to be read on the dial, back and movement. Anyway. You got a hefty used Anker watch with a unadjusted 7 jewels quartz movement 920/932 made by PUW (Pforzheimer Uhren-Rohwerke GmbH). The PUW 920/932 was an unpretentious cheap and wide spread movement used by Junghans, Anker, OSCO,in the 70s.


Meister Anker does not belong to the Anker company. It is a brand name that the East German government used to sell watches to West Germany. They were made in Glashütte in East Germany before the reunification. It is all on Wikipedia. I acquired one myself. Judging by the design mine is probably 80's.


----------



## StufflerMike

Olive Wilson said:


> Meister Anker does not belong to the Anker company. It is a brand name that the East German government used to sell watches to West Germany. They were made in Glashütte in East Germany before the reunification. It is all on Wikipedia. I acquired one myself. Judging by the design mine is probably 80's.


Whatever Wikipedia says or does not say, the movement is made in Pforzheim which wasn't East Germany.
It is no secret that the rights holders (Quelle AG) sourced the watches from external companies such as Bernhard Förster, GUB and UMF, the Fabrique d'Horlogerie SINDACO S.A. and others. There were also Meister Anker with a 30 jewels Russian automatic movement.

Wikipedia: Der Markenname _Meister-Anker_ wurde am 8. Januar 1968 für das Versandhaus Quelle angemeldet und gehörte den jeweiligen Rechtsnachfolgern bis zur Insolvenz der Arcandor AG (bis 2007 KarstadtQuelle AG). Mit der Auflösung des Versandunternehmens Quelle im Jahr 2009 ging der Verkauf von Teilen dieser Firma einher.


----------



## Thomas.Connelly

I have lost the paperwork telling me how to reset my watch. Is it possible to send a copy by mail to this address. Tom C


----------



## robi1138

Post #1 of 25, I presume 🙄


----------

